# promotion?



## Hanzo04 (Aug 17, 2004)

i have a question. since there are no self-defense techniques taught after third degree BB, how does someone get promoted to 5th or 6th dgree BB?


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 17, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> i have a question. since there are no self-defense techniques taught after third degree BB, how does someone get promoted to 5th or 6th dgree BB?


I believe there is more analysis based on kenpo theory that have to be explained by those promoted beyond 3rd. However, I know of some BB who still did techniques to promote for 5th. I'm not sure if the techniques were of his own creation though, because I did not see the test. Saying there aren't "more" self defense techniques after 3rd may not be totally accurate.

- Ceicei


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 17, 2004)

If I am correct there are forms/requirements in EPAK for rank after 3rd Dan

4th Dan Requirements 
http://www.kenpo-texas.com/techextblue.htm

5th Dan Requirements
http://www.kenpo-texas.com/techextgreen.htm

Thanks to Michael Billings for his website.


Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## kenpohands (Aug 30, 2004)

THere are those who are Legit 5th, 6th 7th. We use to get bumped up when Mr. Parker or our instructor felt your ready. No more material needed. We learned and taught Forms 4-6 before we tested for Black plus all the extensions. After Black belt class Mr. Parker. Mr Furuya, Mr Meadows, Mr. Trejo would call someone up, kick him across the room and say "your a 5th" congratulations. I know there are a few on this forum who had witnessed this type of promotion, 
Unfortunately the mighty dollar has won out. Too many , well lets just say $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$Talks!! and promotes and promotes.............................................................. .
Sorry to say. Those that wear/bought their  $ rank somehow NEVER workout in a public or seminar or line venue OR with other Black Belts , or in front of their students. We know who they are.  -HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM?????????


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> If I am correct there are forms/requirements in EPAK for rank after 3rd Dan
> 
> 4th Dan Requirements
> http://www.kenpo-texas.com/techextblue.htm
> ...


Mr. Billings is on the 16 curriculum, not the 24 from Orange to 3rd Black.

DarK LorD


----------



## cdhall (Aug 30, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> i have a question. since there are no self-defense techniques taught after third degree BB, how does someone get promoted to 5th or 6th dgree BB?


If there are no formal techniques or forms left to learn, many systems promote on the basis of "contribution to the art" which often includes the kind and number of one's students, one's evangelism, and generally how well you are regarded by the "seniors" in the system or whoever is doing the promoting. The purposes of these high ranks is often to help with Quality Control on future promotion boards so people are elevated in an effort to put them into the "QC" batch as it were.

This is how is was explained to me by a Goju friend of mine and I belive "The Original Martial Arts Encyclopedia" supports this theory as well with material written in that book.


----------



## bzarnett (Aug 30, 2004)

I believe Mr. Parker had or was working on material that provided requirements (perhaps not specific techniques) from 4th to 10th degree black belt at the time of his death. 

Currently, some organizations are developing or providing specifics for an individual to go from 4th to 10th, although I doubt any of these groups are outlining specific techniques such as extensions++.

Cheers!

---
Bryan Zarnett
www.SphereofInfluence.ca


----------



## cdhall (Aug 30, 2004)

Bryan,

I know that Mr. Parker was looking at a 16 Technique Curriculum at the time of his death. This would have stretched the system into 5th Black for adults while providing a Child's curriculum that easily meshed with the Adult charts. 

Mr. Conatser knows a lot about this if you want to ask him for more info. He worked on it with Mr. Parker, Mr. Hawkins, Mr. Salantri, Mr. Speakman, Ms. Hale, Mr. Hancock, Mr. Duffy, Mr. Schulte and probably a few others.

This is the curriculum that Mr. Duffy uses for the AKF. I think it is nearly identical to what Mr. Hawkins uses in the UKS. It may also have been used in the AKKS. Mr. Conatser of course uses it in the IKKO.

I've never heard of the 4th-10th curriculum you speak of, but I'm not exactly a senior either. I chimed in here only because I've done some research into this topic.


----------

